# Aidanriley has passed 2000!



## swift

San Diego breaking news: Aidanriley has reached 2000 posts and keeps running to hit 2100. 

Nuestro joven amigo, amante de la cultura española, parece no estar agotado, a pesar de llevar un ritmo impresionante.

Felicidades, Aidan, por tus primeros 2000 mensajes. Mucho ánimo para los próximos 2000, que llegarán pronto...

Un par de regalos para ti. Aquí una foto de Almería. Y aquí una foto de la Alhambra.

Un abrazo,


J.


----------



## ewie

Congratulations, Aidancito

(Lo que ya no sabes, Swift, es que el Señor Riley también es gran amante de la cultura británica ~ por eso un regalito de mi ciudad de residencia)


----------



## swift

Hi, Mr Ewie. 

Yes, I've been told about Mr Riley's sneaking affection for Brittish culture... Un amor tan profundo que prefiere mantenerse apartado.


----------



## ewie

Well they do say absence makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## romarsan

Aidan, siempre es un placer leer tus aportes. Feliz dos mil postiversario, espero poder seguir leyendote 

Ewie, ehem... tampoco está tan mal la foto, al menos no se ven aglomeraciones  y es que todo tiene su lado positivo.

Ah, pastelitos para la fiesta


----------



## swift

¡Dios olvidamos la comida!

Bueno, al mejor estilo español, unas tapas.

Y para el postre... Aidan's favourite.

Ewie: esta era una fiesta de traje. ¿Qué trajiste tú?


----------



## Aidanriley

Jajaja, gracias a vosotros por las palabras tan agradables además de las fotos culturales.  Tengo que decidir entre Gran Bretaña y España eh? A ver...por un lado, si me mudase al UK podría echarme a reír de me divertiría con todas las frases graciosas que dicen los británicos, como una que vi en el foro de EO hace tiempo (y nunca olvidaré): _'that is the purest mashed potato.'_ Tú, el que dijiste eso, seas quien seas: eres mi héroe. También, podría vivir con Ewie en un paisaje estéril, semejante al que queda tras el estallido de una bomba atómica, como siempre he querido. (Hablando en serio, ¿qué le pasó a tu barrio? )

Por el otro lado, en España está la RAE, la cual sería mi verdadero amor, si fuera posible casarse con una institución (si la RAE desapareciese de repente, yo no podría sobrevivir; uso ese maldito diccionario aproximadamente 18233.676663 veces por día). Y por último, lo determinante: las bebidas (advertencia: si ud. se ofende con facilidad, cierre los ojos ahora). Así queda demostrado que el ganador es obviamente España, ya que jamás bebería té, ni aunque fuera el único líquido que quedase en la tierra, y hasta donde yo sé, en España se toma café con leche. Si estoy equivocado en esto, por favor mentidme; no soportaría la dura verdad.

Jajaja, pastelitos, tapas, helado -- no sé si les gusto o si queréis que me muera. Vale, un abrazo a todos y gracias por las palabras amables.


----------



## romarsan

Café con leche cortado, también puedes tomar un té, claro, pero no a las 5 porque están todos durmiendo la siesta 

No te asustes por el exceso de dulces y tapas, entre todos y con calma los iremos acabando. ¿Te apetece una cervecita?

Ahora sólo relajate y disfruta de la fiesta


----------



## colombo-aussie

My dear friend, it has been a pleasure to share and to broaden my knowlegde with you throughout this time. Since the day I had the fortune to meet you I knew you were a nice guy with a lot of sense of humor.... Hope you make it to Spain this year (woul be a dream come true for you) and have heaps of fun over ther.

I know you have been learning Spanish by your own and for that reason I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO YOU.... 

best luck this year and happy 2000 pots.

PS: next xmas will be eating tapas with a gorgeous spaniar girl next to you... although probably you will miss xmas with your family hahahahahaha.


----------

